# Rescued---N.C.-Beautiful Female Golden Ret. at Franklin in Louisburg, NC



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*N.C.-Beautiful Female Golden Ret. at Franklin in Louisburg, NC*

*Wouldn't it be nice if someone on this forum was looking for such a beautiful girl!!!?*

*I emld. the N.C. Golden Ret. Rescues*

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Louisburg, NC | 10-2670 / 1-1-0746.


10-2670 / 1-1-0746

Franklin County Animal Control
Louisburg, NC
919-496-3032 
[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] 

10-2670 / 1-1-0746 Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Louisburg, NC 
Large • Adult • Female 

This beautiful girl was surrendered to the shelter on 11/16 and is just wanting to find a furever family. She is happy and mellow and would make a great addition to your home. She is available for adoption now. PLEASE NOTE: For current information on pet's availability, please call the ANIMAL CONTROL OFFICERS THE SHELTER DIRECTLY AT 919-496-3032, 8AM-5PM Monday thru Friday, Saturday from 10AM until 2PM. Be sure to MENTION PET'S NAME when calling. Please understand that staff may have limited information on the pet's prior history. Pets with a history of aggression are not available for adoption and would not be listed here. The animals in this shelter do not receive any vaccinations or regular vet care, so it is highly recommend to take the animal to a vet ASAP. Thank you for adopting a shelter pet! 
10-2670 / 1-1-0746's Contact Info
Franklin County Animal Control, Louisburg, NC 

•919-496-3032
[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: 10-2670 / 1-1-0746 PFId#17986451
See more pets
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Louisburg, NC: Petfinder.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I emailed her to our group.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

Thank You! Will you let us know if they can take her?
She is a beauty and I don't know how long she has!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going up there tomorrow to get better pictures, I can pull her if she's a purebred.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, she looks so sad. I hope you are able to pull her Fostermom. Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

Praying that she is a Purebred-she looks like it to me.
All PAWS CROSSED that this little lady will have something to be very grateful for!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We got her and she's at the rescue's vet. She is very sweet and very scared. I can't wait to see how pretty she is after she has had some good food and a ton of TLC.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> We got her and she's at the rescue's vet. She is very sweet and very scared. I can't wait to see how pretty she is after she has had some good food and a ton of TLC.


Best news!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Best news indeed. I was going to ask you to pull her for me if the rescue wouldn't take her since I couldn't stand the thought of her staying there. 

Please let us know how she does at the vet's. Thank you for getting her and for all the others you help.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

God Bless you and the rescue!! She is so pretty now-I can't imagine how wonderful she will look with a bath!!

I am so thankful for you rescue angels that save these babies!!

Coppers Mom: I was thinking of you when I saw her!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I can tell you that it seemed that she had a pretty bad URI, has a UTI and had a belly full of worms (won't tell you how we know that one!). She is also most likely HW+ and has had several litters of puppies, hopefully not pregnant, obviously not spayed. She was picked up running with 8 other dogs, all of them were euthanized due to their aggression, she was the sweet one and the ACO was very happy that we had come to get her.

When we first got her out of her kennel, she was shaking like a leaf. By the time we got her to the vet (it was a 45 minute trip each way and she rode beautifully in the car), she was sitting at my feet with her front feet on my legs staring into my eyes. She is simply a doll!

Oh, and she had absolutely beautifully white teeth! It was amazing.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

ahh great news thats wonderful 

you and your group are awesome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Boy, you had a day! That is so sweet she put her feet on you!!

Keep us posted on her.

What will you name her?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Her club name is Ziva. I won't be fostering her because we don't know how she is with cats and there are lots of fosters who don't have cats. But I will be following her progress and will share it as I get it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing this girl the day before Thanksgiving. What a gift that is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ziva*

ZIVA is a beautiful name for a beautiful girl and Jackson's Mom is right-what a wonderful Thanksgiving and life she will have!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The sweet girl has a URI, is in heat, has Lymes, is HW+, full of worms, ticks and fleas. The vet told the dog coordinator that she's the sweetest thing ever, but I already knew that!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a lucky girl that you guys got her! Thank you so much for aving her. I hope she gets better quickly and ends up with a wonderful home. I cant wait for some wonderful updates on this girl.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

What a sad, scared looking girl, I'm so glad she found a group that would take her.



> URI, is in heat, has Lymes, is HW+, full of worms, ticks and fleas.


Sorry for my ignorance but could you tell me what all those abbreviations mean? :] I'm guessing HW is heart worm, URI urinary????


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

upper respiratory infection, and yes...HW+ means heartworm positive


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> upper respiratory infection, and yes...HW+ means heartworm positive


Yup, that's exactly what it means. Sorry, the abbreviations become the norm when you are used to dealing with unhealthy dogs, which many rescues are until they come into a rescue and are made better.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

No need to apologize :] thanks for the info  She looks like such a sweety, all those health problems :[ Is lyme disease curable? I know its not in humans...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

thank goodness your rescue saved her. I love her name. Hopefully she will be able to recover from all her problems and find her furever home. It is a miracle that she didnt turn aggressive running with those aggressive dogs. She had an angel watching over her.


----------

